# Speech is silver, silence is golden = Τα λίγα λόγια ζάχαρη και τα καθόλου μέλι



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

Χρησιμοποιούμε στα ελληνικά αυτή την παροιμία στην πλήρη μορφή της; Με ποια απόδοση; Και ποια είναι η προέλευσή της;

Στο διαδίκτυο την συναντάω κατά κανόνα σε δύο μορφές.

Η πρώτη είναι από την αρχή του «Σώπα, μη μιλάς...» του Αζίζ Νεσίν και επαναλαμβάνεται παντού (άτιμη αντιγραφή-επικόλληση) ως:
"Σώπα, μη μιλάς, είναι ντροπή, κόψε τη φωνή σου, σώπασε επιτέλους κι αν ο λόγος είναι *αργυρ*ό*ς η σιωπή ειναι ... χρυσός.​Είναι εντυπωσιακό ότι ακόμη και το κείμενο που συνοδεύει την απαγγελία της Μαριέττας Ριάλδη (η οποία βέβαια προφέρει κανονικά το μέταλλο, *ά*ργυρος), είναι γραμμένο λάθος (δείτε το πρώτο σχόλιο στο γιουτιουμπάκι).





 
Λιγότερο συχνή είναι η μορφή σε ένα από τα αποκηρυγμένα του Καβάφη:
Λόγος και Σιγή

Αζά καν ελκαλάμ μιν φάντα, ασσουκούτ μιν ζαχάμπ.
ΑΡΑΒΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΟΙΜΙΑ

_«Είναι χρυσός η σιωπή και άργυρος ο λόγος.»_

Τις βέβηλος προέφερε τοιαύτην βλασφημίαν;
τις χαυνωθείς Ασιανός παραιτηθείς εις μοίραν
τυφλήν, βωβήν, τυφλός, βωβός; Ποίος οικτρός παράφρων
ξένος τη ανθρωπότητι, την αρετήν υβρίζων,
χίμαιραν είπε την ψυχήν, και άργυρον τον λόγον;
Το μόνον μας θεοπρεπές δώρημα, περιέχον
τα πάντα - ενθουσιασμόν, λύπην, χαράν, αγάπην·
εν τη ζωώδει φύσει μας ανθρώπινον το μόνον!
Συ όστις τον αποκαλείς άργυρον, δεν πιστεύεις
το μέλλον, λύον την σιγήν, μυστηριώδες ρήμα.
Συ εν σοφία δεν τρυφείς, πρόοδος δεν σε θέλγει·
με την αμάθειαν - χρυσήν σιγήν - ευχαριστείσαι.
Νοσείς. Είν' η αναίσθητος σιγή βαρεία νόσος,
ενώ ο Λόγος ο θερμός, ο συμπαθής, υγεία.
Σκιά και νυξ είν' η Σιγή· ο Λόγος, η ημέρα.
Ο Λόγος είν' αλήθεια, ζωή, αθανασία.
Λαλήσωμεν, λαλήσωμεν - σιγή δεν μας αρμόζει
αφού εις το ομοίωμα επλάσθημεν του Λόγου.
Λαλήσωμεν λαλήσωμεν - αφού λαλεί εντός μας
η θεία σκέψις, της ψυχής άυλος ομιλία.​Ενδιαφέρον έχει όμως και αυτό το εύρημα (αποδελτίωση από το Ινστιτούτο Επεξεργασίας του Λόγου (ΙΕΛ) - Παράρτημα Θράκης):







Ἀργυρό πού δέ λαλεῖ καί χρυσό πού δέ gιλαϊδεῖ (ἡ σιωπή εἶναι χρυσός) (παροιμία).

Αφού ξεκαθαρίσαμε, νομίζω, ότι η ομιλία είναι *ά*ργυρος, ποια είναι η προέλευση της παροιμίας;

Σε χειρόγραφα του 16ου αιώνα που βρίσκονται στο Βερολίνο και στο Παρίσι υπάρχει στη λατινική της μορφή: _Narratio argentea, Silentium vero aureum est'_. Όμως υπάρχει και ακόμη πιο παλιά μορφή στο Ταλμούδ: _If a word spoken in its time is worth one piece of money, silence in its time is worth two_ (από εδώ).

O Γιόχαν Γκότφριντ Χέρντερ αποδίδει την αρχαία παροιμία στα γερμανικά το 1792 στα «Σκόρπια φύλλα» του (Zerstreute Blätter): _»Lerne schweigen, o Freund. Dem Silber gleichet die Rede, aber zu rechter Zeit schweigen ist lauteres Gold«_ (Μάθε να σωπαίνεις, φίλε. Με άργυρο μοιάζει ο λόγος, αλλά της σωστής στιγμής η σιωπή είναι χρυσάφι σκέτο).

Ο Τόμας Καρλάιλ φαίνεται ότι μεταφέρει από τη γερμανική απόδοση στα αγγλικά το 1837 _(Fraser's Mag. June 668/1)_: _As the Swiss inscription says: Sprechen ist silbern, Schweigen ist golden— "Speech is silvern, Silence is golden"; or, as I might rather express it: speech is of time, silence is of eternity._


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2010)

Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω υπεύθυνες πληροφορίες για το αραβικό:
<'eza kan el-kalam min faDah fa el-sukoot min dahab>
Literal translation: if speech is silver, silence is gold. Hidden meaning: silence will always be of more value than talk. Applicability: when someone's speech is meaningless/damaging.
http://wapedia.mobi/enwikiquote/Egyptian_proverbs

Να σημειωθεί ότι οι Εγγλέζοι δεν λένε πια _silvern_, αλλά προτιμούν την απλοποιημένη εκδοχή: «Speech is silver, (while) silence is golden».

Και η δική μου προτίμηση:
Ο λόγος είναι άργυρος, μα η σιωπή χρυσάφι.

Και λίγο κιτσαριό:


----------



## daeman (Aug 3, 2010)

Και χωρίς κιτσαριό, εδώ.


----------



## Themis (Aug 3, 2010)

Μήπως να φτιάξουμε μια πειστικότερη αναδρομική παροιμία; Ασήμι είναι η λαλιά [/μιλιά / να μιλάς], μα η σιωπή χρυσάφι.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2010)

Themis said:


> Μήπως να φτιάξουμε μια πειστικότερη αναδρομική παροιμία; Ασήμι είναι η λαλιά [/μιλιά / να μιλάς], μα η σιωπή χρυσάφι.


Εξαιρετικό!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

Themis said:


> Μήπως να φτιάξουμε μια πειστικότερη αναδρομική παροιμία; Ασήμι είναι η λαλιά [/μιλιά / να μιλάς], μα η σιωπή χρυσάφι.



Ασήμι είναι να μιλάς, χρυσάφι να σωπαίνεις
Ασημένια η μιλιά, χρυσαφένια η σιγαλιά (οκ, στο περίπου... :))
Ασήμι είναι τα λόγια σου, χρυσάφι η σιωπή σου
Άργυρος είναι οι λέξεις σου, χρυσός οι σιωπές σου
Καλύτερα η χρυσή σιωπή απ' τ' ασημένια λόγια
Τα λόγια ασημώνουνε, η σιωπή χρυσώνει

Αυτό το _κρείττον το σιγάν του λαλείν_, σε πόσες παραλλαγές υπάρχει άραγε;


----------



## Themis (Aug 3, 2010)

Banned 13, ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση! :) (I stay tuned εναγωνίως για την επόμενη μετονομασία.)

Οκτάκις δόκτορα - πρόσεξες την προαγωγή, ε; - τι ανάγκη έχουμε τις παροιμίες; Είμεθα ο λαός ή δεν είμεθα; Αβάντι μαέστρο! Ωχ, θα πλακώσει και ο Δαεμάνος, που έχει τον δεκαπεντασύλλαβο στο DNA του!


----------



## daeman (Aug 3, 2010)

Δυστυχώς, ο Δαεμάνος προς το παρόν είναι Drained and Not Available / ΜΙΑ. Ες αύριον. 
Αλλά δε βλέπω να με χρειάζεστε, καρντάσια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

daeman said:


> Δυστυχώς, ο Δαεμάνος προς το παρόν είναι Drained and Not Available / ΜΙΑ. Ες αύριον.


Στεγνωμένη η λαλιά, πιο πολλά τα χρυσαφιά...


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2010)

Εδώ βρίσκω συγκεντρωμένα κάμποσα σχετικά.

Μερικά ενδεικτικά:

Χρη σιγάν ή κρείσσονα σιγής λέγειν.

Ω παι σιώπα· πόλλ’ έχει σιγή καλά.

Είναι καλύτερα να είσαι σιωπηλός και να θεωρείσαι βλάκας παρά να μιλάς και να αίρεις κάθε αμφιβολία.

Ο Θεός σωπαίνει. Τώρα αν μπορούσε και ο άνθρωπος να βγάλει το σκασμό...


----------



## Themis (Aug 7, 2010)

Μια παροιμία που βρίσκεται πραγματικά πολύ κοντά, είναι:
Τα λίγα λόγια ζάχαρη και τα καθόλου μέλι.
(Για όσους δεν μπερδεύουν την ιεραρχική σχέση ζάχαρης και μελιού.)


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2010)

Αυτοί πάντως τα μπέρδεψαν. 

Sugar, Sugar - Bob Marley & the Wailers




 
Μαζί με τα σιρόπια του candy girl και γενικότερα του bubblegum music...​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2010)

Themis said:


> Μια παροιμία που βρίσκεται πραγματικά πολύ κοντά, είναι:
> Τα λίγα λόγια ζάχαρη και τα καθόλου μέλι.
> (Για όσους δεν μπερδεύουν την ιεραρχική σχέση ζάχαρης και μελιού.)


Η καλύτερη (και γλυκύτερη) απόδοση!


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2010)

Themis said:


> Μήπως να φτιάξουμε μια πειστικότερη αναδρομική παροιμία; Ασήμι είναι η λαλιά [/μιλιά / να μιλάς], μα η σιωπή χρυσάφι.


 


Themis said:


> Μια παροιμία που βρίσκεται πραγματικά πολύ κοντά, είναι:
> Τα λίγα λόγια ζάχαρη και τα καθόλου μέλι.
> (Για όσους δεν μπερδεύουν την ιεραρχική σχέση ζάχαρης και μελιού.)


 
Όσες φορές κι ανε τα δω,
αν είναι να διαλέξω,
κιανένα απ' αυτά τα δυο
δε μου βαστά να ψέξω.

Το πρώτο καλορέγομαι
το δεύτερο γλυκαίνει
Το μάλαμα πολύτιμο
μα ο λόγος ανασταίνει.


----------



## Themis (Aug 8, 2010)

daeman said:


> Όσες φορές κι ανε τα δω,
> αν είναι να διαλέξω,
> κιανένα απ' αυτά τα δυο
> δε μου βαστά να ψέξω.
> ...



Άλλοι το λόγο έχουν καλλιά,
άλλοι σιωπή παινούσι.
Μα 'χουν τα μάτια σφαλιστά,
ανημποριά να δούσι.

Εγώ το λόγο τον καλό
λογιάζω ζαχαρένιο,
γλυκύ σαν ασημόμελο
και τρισμαλαματένιο.


----------



## daeman (Aug 8, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ εγκάρδια και υποκλίνομαι με σεβασμό, Θέμη!


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2011)

​ 
​


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2011)

...
Τα λίγα λόγια ζάχαρη και τα καθόλου μέλι - Ρομαντικοί Παραβάτες






[Στέλιος Βαμβακάρης χ Πάνος Ηλιόπουλος] + [Lousiana Red χ Παύλος Σιδηρόπουλος χ Περικλής Χαρβάς χ Δέσποινα Γλέζου χ Πάνος Σαββόπουλος χ Θανάσης Γκαϊφύλλιας] + [Γιώργος Ανδρέου χ Νίκος Γκίνης]

Από το εξώφυλλο του δίσκου:
*Τα λίγα λόγια ζάχαρη και τα καθόλου μέλι*
Παλιά ελληνική παροιμία που ο Γιάννης Ιωαννίδης ανάφερε στη συνέντευξη Τύπου λίγο πριν από τον τελικό του Final-Four του Ισραήλ. Κατά τα άλλα το κομμάτι είναι ένας αυτοσχεδιασμός του Louisiana Red και του Στέλιου Βαμβακάρη, βασισμένος στο θέμα της φαντασίας στην εξουσία.​


----------



## daeman (Apr 20, 2020)




----------

